# Must be some alternative use for these.



## John Brown (31 Jul 2012)

I just bought one of these on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trigger-Gui...5T5M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343721413&sr=8-1
and while it works very well for its intended purpose, I can't help thinking that it could have other uses, especially as you can get them on eBay for less.

John


----------



## Mike Wingate (31 Jul 2012)

£1.80 on ebay with delivery.


----------



## flounder (31 Jul 2012)

May be able to hold a trigger style router switch on for use in a table?


----------



## Jacob (31 Jul 2012)

Incontinence problems?
Contraception?


----------



## McGill (2 Aug 2012)

It's a capo, designed specifically for holding guitar strings down at the tension/strength required (which is not a lot, to be honest). 

Anything it can do, in a woodworking sense, can be done with a simple spring clamp.


----------



## John Brown (2 Aug 2012)

Umm, I know what it is, I bought it to use on a guitar. That's why the word "alternative" is in the subject title!

While I agree partly about the simple spring clamp, the low profile and the fact that you could conceivably tap holes and screw something to the top bar could make it useful in applications where a simple spring clamp would not be.


----------

